# [V] ATI Radeon HD 4850



## lucdec (27. März 2009)

Verkaufe eine HD 4850 mit 512 MB RAM von Sapphire. Gekauft bei www.computeruniverse.de. 1 1/2 Jahre Garantie. 


Hätte an 80 Euro (Verhandelbar) + Versand gedacht. 

MfG, lucdec


----------



## Succer (28. März 2009)

Welche Karte ist das genau? Hersteller link?


----------



## lucdec (28. März 2009)

Succer am 28.03.2009 07:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Karte ist das genau? Hersteller link?



Diese hier:

http://www.sapphiretech.com/ge/products/products_overview.php?gpid=244&grp=3

Warscheinlich ist sie jedoch schon weg, hab sie auch in einem anderen Forum gepostet.


----------



## DonLennschi (28. März 2009)

Ist sie schon weg?
Sonst würde ich sie dir nämlich abkaufen!

Viele Grüße
Lenny


----------



## lucdec (28. März 2009)

DonLennschi am 28.03.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sie schon weg?
> Sonst würde ich sie dir nämlich abkaufen!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Lenny



Warscheinlich schon, ich melde morgen Abend ob ich sie verkauft habe.


----------



## lucdec (30. März 2009)

lucdec am 28.03.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> DonLennschi am 28.03.2009 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Karte ist weg.*


----------

